# Victoria Beckham is expecting her fourth child!!!



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Just read that Victoria Beckham is pregnant again. She is due this summer. I'm pleased for her and David as they make great parents!


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

I too am pleased for them , they obviously worship their boys and i think that they are good role models as parents.

Hope they get a baby girl to complete their family !!!

H x


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice to hear their news.  I am sure it has been previously reported in the press that Victoria has had/or has PCOS so this is doubly good news and if she needed any assistance she was in a good place to get help, ie the USA.

Jane


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm pleased for them, as David appears to be a great Daddy as well.  I wonder if this is also why he is trying to return to a UK club on loan?
L x


----------

